# My New Movistar - Dogma 65.1 Think 2



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Three years ago I started thinking about a bike. I read every thread I could, went to bike shops, read all the articles in all the magazines - but I never pulled the trigger. A year ago I started the search again. Initially I thought I wanted a Dogma K. I spent months researching the bike, but couldn't put my hands on one for a test ride. Eventually I started considering others, but I just couldn't shake the thought of owning a Pinarello.

I ride about 210 miles a week, and my Look 595 had about 40,000 miles on it. The kids recently left the house for college, so I found myself having more and more time for biking. I dove in to a research project for what bike I should buy.......... I rode bikes from Felt, Time, Cervello, BMC, and Cannondale. I then rode the Dogma, and the search for which bike to buy was over. Now the research project turned in to how to spec my bike. The process was awesome - I rode wheels from Zipp, Campy, Reynolds, and Enve. I considered clincher vs. tubular and determined that for me tubulars just didn't make sense. I knew I wanted electronic shifting so I compared Super Record vs DI2.

After all was said and done I ordered and received the following beautiful bike:
2014 Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think 2
Size 53, Movistar Finish
Enve 3.4 Carbon Clincher Wheels, with custom decals
Schwalbe Durano Raceguard 25 mm tires
Shimano 11 Speed Dura Ace, Electronic Groupset
DI2 Seatpost Battery
Enve Compact Bars
Enve Stem
Fizik Saddle
Cannondale 3.5 mm Bar Tape
Garmin 510 Computer
Zero Titanium pedals
Mandible Carbon Cages (still waiting for one)

Final Weight With Pedals - 14.8 pounds

I am over the top pleased with the bike. I got it on Friday night and rode 85 miles on Saturday. I love this bike. More details on my observations will follow. 

(Now I need a new bike rack.....)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice floor tiles too! 

Incredible gloss on the Dogma finish, it's like a mirror.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

beautiful bike. Hell of a build. But thats alot of spacers on that machine.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a history of major back issues. I had the shop build the bike to match the exact geometry from my old Look bike. I have been able to ride 200-240 miles every week with no pain, so that's what works for me. I may over time, try to remove a single spacer at a time, and ride a 1000 miles to see if I have issues.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> I have a history of major back issues. I had the shop build the bike to match the exact geometry from my old Look bike. I have been able to ride 200-240 miles every week with no pain, so that's what works for me. I may over time, try to remove a single spacer at a time, and ride a 1000 miles to see if I have issues.


Understandable. But does your fork have a carbon steerer? Looks like a snapped steerer waiting to happen. Your stem has a 0° rise. You should swap it out with a 7° or 10° stem, then you could remove a few spacers.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Over the weekend I switched the tires out to Vittoria Open Pave EVO CG III clinchers. These super high thread count tires are the final touch in making this the perfect ride. (The green in the tires doesn't quite match my other green colors on the bike, but the improvement in ride quality is definitely worth it.)

I'm anxious to see how these tires wear and how long they last.

I have a thousand miles on the bike now, and I love it more than I ever thought was possible. This bike just wants to accelerate and GO. With the new rubber, it's now got the perfect ride too.

Happy camper.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

So many rules broken. :mad2:


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bike! If it were mine I would remove the movistar decals from the wheels so as not to distract from the frame. Same with the green bar tape (and green tires). I think less is more - especially on dogmas which are beautiful bikes but have lots going on.

What made you decide on di2 instead of campy? Have you been fit for the bike? A riser stem would get rid of some spacers. It does appear to be above the limit


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Since the time of the pictures I have removed one spacer. I am now riding 225 - 250 miles per week with no pains in knees or back, and that is my only goal ( to ride injury free). In another 2 weeks, I will remove another spacer. If I can keep taking one spacer out at a time every 1000 miles, I could keep the Enve stem and bars that I ordered with the bike. I am hoping that eventually I can get to no spacers. My old bike had a highly angled stem and I am hoping I can lose it altogether. Worst case I will move it from my old bike to this one if I have to.

Thanks for the comments on the green tape and wheel decals, but it is my bike (not yours) so I will keep them. Ha.

With regards to why DI2 over Campy Super Record: I did test rides with both and I liked both. In the end, I heard from two different shops that electronic Dura Ace tended to need fewer adjustment and was less finicky than Super Record. I ride lots of miles (about 1000 per month), and that meant lots to me and was enough to convince me to go with Shimano. I am in love with my electronic Dura Ace - so perfect every time. I am sure that either or both are insanely nice.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

only problem I see is that they don't ride that bike anymore 

a good thing about Dogmas is you can get them however you want.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

brianmcg said:


> So many rules broken. :mad2:


So what, if he likes it that's all that matters.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

bikerneil said:


> The green in the tires doesn't quite match my other green colors on the bike


Michelin also has a green tire, it may be a close match too.

Continental has coloured GP's but they may not be available in the USA.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I wasn't looking for a green tire, I was looking for high thread count, most comfortable tire I could find. I found the Vittoria's and they have 320 tpi. Is there a better one out there, that offers super plush ride? don't care about the color.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't know about the green tires till I see pics, but I think you have a nice balance of black and green. Beautiful bike, enjoy!!!


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

''Beatiful bike'' indeed


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Why the Movistar logos?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Challenge also offers a 320 tpi. Great tire that's all I use.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about a rack - it would have a space in bed next to me!!!

Great choices and great story - love the Movistar motif (I would have gone Sky as I love the black/blue but hey, yours looks great as well). The very best of luck to you with her!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Update on my Dogma:
I now have just under 4,000 miles on the bike and I love it now more than I when I purchased it 4 months ago. I have managed to removed 3 of the spacers that initially raised the bars so high. (I am surprised my back has not yet balked - but I love my new position on the bike, it's better position than my back ever allowed me to get to on my previous Look 595.)
I think I am most pleased with the electronic DI2 groupset. Occasionally I ride my old bike with Dura Ace mechanical and there is just no comparison between the two (IMO).

Bottom line: this bike costs a lot of money, but for me it is worth every penny and is best money I have spent on anything in years.

bikerneil


----------

